
Twilio (phone call web API) is crazy fun: MicroISV on a Shoestring - stakent
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2009/12/29/twilio-phone-call-web-api-is-crazy-fun/
======
lsb
Patrick, I have two questions:

1) If you use any IM clients that have an API for checking your activity,
could you hook that up to the site for a more thorough data source than just
an if statement based on time of day?

2) Why put Nginx or Passenger in front of the Sinatra app running
Thin/Mongrel, instead of just having the app itself running on some port bare?

~~~
patio11
1) I don't routinely use IM clients, because either I'm working or I'm with
the people I hope would be IMing me.

2) I suppose I could do that, but I like minimizing the number of externally
visible services on general principles, and Nginx is like a Russian-built
tank.

------
jbarnette
If you like playing with stuff like this, Cloudvox (cloudvox.com) is also
worth a look. You can write callflows in various languages (including straight
up JSON), which makes it very nicely hackable.

